# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Ηλεκτρονικά Εξαρτήματα >  > [Πωλείται / Καινούριο] Ζητείται 2sc1971

## SeAfasia

Ζητείται το παλαιό 2SC1971..
Eυχαριστώ..

----------

